# Atlanta--Seeking Catering Partner



## picturesup (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello, We cater movies and TV shows in Atlanta and 95 % of all the food we cook is on-site in our catering truck but by law have to have a commissary kitchen

We have a 3500Sq foot fully equipped kitchen that sits empty from 2pm to 4am everyday.  Lets talk.

Would consider BBQ, Mexican, or high-end cuisine!


----------

